# No Fuji love in big races???



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I watched several days of the Tour de California and not once did I see a single Fuji bike?  What's up with that? I am very happy with my Fuji bikes. Just wanted to see what other guys think.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

They're under the Geox/TMC Pro Continental team, registered in Spain. They're racing the Giro right now.


----------



## jadrum37 (Apr 10, 2011)

What the pro's ride has more to do with sponsors rather than preference.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Denis Menchov's ride in the Giro. 










The Giro is bigger than the ToC, btw.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

jadrum37 said:


> What the pro's ride has more to do with sponsors rather than preference.


Same rule governs the name on the bike, too. Anyone else remember the "Huffy" bikes ridden by the 7-Eleven team in the '80s?


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love to see the neon green in the 2012 lineup when it is released


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Graphics on that bike


----------



## jsmithl1l (Jun 19, 2012)

I really like the colors they chose. It makes it look real aggressive.


----------

